# sharpen veritas dovetail saw



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a veritas dovetail saw that I have used constantly since I got it about a year ago. I hadn't noticed until recently that its requiring more work than it used to. I am very familiar with sharpening my plane blades and chisels but I'm new to sharpening a saw. Whats the best method out there?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a really good starting point for learning to sharpen saws from VintageSaws. 

There have also been several good threads here on sharpening saws.

It might be easier to learn/practice on an old handsaw with fewer tpi if you have one (or grab one cheaply from a garage sale, etc..). 

Lee Valley, Tools for Working Wood, Highland Woodworking and others sell the taper files you'll need for filing the teeth.


----------

